# False FPS readings ?.



## Winsome (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello all, First post here.

This is my second time overclocking my GPU with Atitool. Last time I used it I seemed remember getting way higher FPS in the 3d view. While reading around on various forums I pulled up Atitool  and out of the blue my FPS almost doubled. it went from about 650 to an average of 1200 FPS. I was ecstatic. Though after rebooting my PC I could not duplicate the results. Then just when I would be about to give up, The FPS would shoot back up. When I would shut everything down so could run 3dmark they would be gone again. After many a frustrated moments. I finally realized when ever the FPS was up I had FireFox up in the background. 

 Is this a common bug? , What kind of results should I expect to get with my setup ?. Is a 3dMark score of 8780 low for my machine ?

THanks for any advise in advance. 

Here you can see the what im talking about.

FPS wIth web browser.






FPS on desktop.





My setup/CPUz


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 16, 2008)

its becasue of 2d/3d clocks


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 7, 2009)

OH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Report those posts.


----------



## $Reloaded$ (Feb 3, 2009)

Posts a bit old but I do see your card is reaching 84c? All tho im sure that temp wont kill that card but its def not going to help it. Try some better case cooling, a temp like that would freak me out lol


----------

